# What colour tie/shirt should I wear with a green tweed jacket for showing?!



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

Hey, Im in a bit of a pickle. So Im looking to start doing some showing this season, mainly classes like working hunter as I ride a Welsh Cob. Only going to little local shows.
I've just brought a Green Tweed Jacket with a black velvet collar, and was just wondering what tie and shirt I should wear?
I have NO idea what coloured tie I should wear at all. 
and I was just going to wear a plain white shirt, but have read that you should wear a coloured one with tweed? Im in a bit of a pickle.

Any suggestions welcome!
Thanks!
p.s Sorry if I posted this in the wrong sub-section, I didn't know where else to put it!


----------



## blood_magik (6 February 2011)

i was advised to try to match my shirt/tie to my jacket so ive gone for a yellow shirt and a red tie.


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2011)

I would wear a cream/pale yellow shirt (absolutely_ not _white) and a darker green tie. 

Try the whole get up on though first and see what looks right, the black collar may mean a very dark green tie goes better.

As long as nothing clashes, clean and immaculately tidy counts for a lot in my book. 

Have fun.


----------



## Jane_Lou (6 February 2011)

When we were showing connies we used a burgundy tie with small white spots and an off white shirt - looks much better than white. The "real" collared show shirts are very expensive, we got a couple of mens shirts from M&S in the smallest collar size we could get and they were fine, ok a little large and not exactly "woman" shaped but under a jacket or even a waiscoat when showing in hand you could not tell the difference and 2 cost less than 1 show shirt!


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

Ok, I will give it a try!
Thanks! 
Should I have a black hat to match the black velvet collar?


----------



## Jane_Lou (6 February 2011)

Hat should always be Navy for showing.


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

Okay, if it has to be navy should I wear a navy tie?
And the black velvet collar wouldnt match but I suppose it would have to do?


----------



## spookypony (6 February 2011)

Depending on your own chest size, you may find that boys' shirts fit better than mens' around the neck. Or go to TK Maxx; sometimes a good ladies' shirt deal can be found: I found a designer-label dress shirt in salmon for really, _really_ cheap.


----------



## Lolo (6 February 2011)

For local, if you look smart and tidy they will be fine with it!

This is my sister wearing the get-up she used to show a Welsh C in M&M workers. She's a junior so had joddy clips instead of gaiters for the bigger shows (and qualifiers) but for normal shows she just wore whatever she was wearing for that day (she usually did dressage and SJ too at each show).












That was just local level workers, and there were no comments on her incorrect turnout at all. Until you get to county shows/ the bigger local shows, they don't really mind it seems. 

PS. Button pushers- we have permission.


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

Thank you very much that has really helped!
*Spooky Pony*, Im just looking at some M&S mens shirts they have. Im a size 12 in ladies shirts but I dont know what mens shirt size i should get? 15? 15.5? Im not really that good with mens sizes!
*Lo lo*, Im a junior so I will be wearing joddy clips  The local show which Im going to isn't really that high on apperance and matching etc, as long as you look smart and clean as you said.


----------



## Jane_Lou (6 February 2011)

Measure your neck! That will tell you the size you want, probably the smallest. Just a point about short boots - we were told that a junior on a large breed should be in long boots! We always used short boots up to that point but this was affiliated showing and we then just used the short boots for specific Junior classes, oh, and your short boots should be brown.
The pic in my sig was in an open breed class before we were told about boots!


----------



## Drummer (6 February 2011)

If you get a new yellow duster, chuck it in the wash with your shirt if you can only find a white one and it will turn it a a yellow/creamy colour, I haven't done this but know lots of people that have.  What colour is your pony as you want something that will complement them?  Also your tie is something you can have a bit of fun with so you can pick something a bit brighter or that contrasts.  I have a purple/blue one that I use at the moment which I love. I just used to raid my Dads tie rack and now steel my hubbies.  Good luck have fun!


----------



## spookypony (6 February 2011)

By your username, I'm guessing you're 14? You may well find even the smallest mens' shirts far too large around the neck. On the other hand, boys' sizes should come much smaller. If you want to try Drummer's advice with the yellow duster, then why not get a package of school shirts? Often only something like 3 for a tenner.


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

*Drummer*, the lad I ride is black so pretty much anything will go with him! What tie would you say would go with a yellow/cream shirt and green tweed? I was thinking maybe blue with yellow/gold dots?
*Spooky Pony*, I am 14, 15 next month. But I'm quite busty  and wide hipped.
But i will try the duster Idea! that seems so much easier than going out and finding a shirt that will fit! Thanks!!


----------



## welshstar (6 February 2011)

Drummer said:



			If you get a new yellow duster, chuck it in the wash with your shirt if you can only find a white one and it will turn it a a yellow/creamy colour, I haven't done this but know lots of people that have.  What colour is your pony as you want something that will complement them?  Also your tie is something you can have a bit of fun with so you can pick something a bit brighter or that contrasts.  I have a purple/blue one that I use at the moment which I love. I just used to raid my Dads tie rack and now steel my hubbies.  Good luck have fun!
		
Click to expand...

I have done the yellow duster trick with my white shirt! Just bought a tesco value duster set for about 30p or something and stuck it in the wash with my shirt- It works a treat!!! I would definately recommend doing this if you want a pale yellow shirt for a fraction of the price!


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

Ok! I will definatly do it then! Thanks everyone!
Still the problem with what tie I should wear? considering I have to have a blue velvet hat, but I have a black velvet collar? :/


----------



## Lolo (6 February 2011)

Do you have a smart school tie? Or a pony club tie? Those would do just fine!


----------



## Walrus (6 February 2011)

Sounds like you've got the shirt sorted. Tie colour is really personal preference as long as it looks neat. For green tweed I'm sure dark green would look fine. Does your jacket have any other colours e.g. an overcheck or anything. My jacket is navy tweed with maroon overcheck so I have a maroon tie with gold spots (have a pale yellow shirt). A friend of mine used to have a navy tie with gold spots with her green tweed and that looked good, she had a matching hair bobble too. So long as your neat and it compliments the outfit and doesn't clash you'll be fine. Handy hint - Primark for ties  - I got mine for £1!!!


----------



## lauraandjack (6 February 2011)

Are there any colour flecks in the tweed that you could pick a tie to match?

I have a greeny jacket with green, yellow, burgundy and red flecks in it, I wear a white and yellow striped shirt (which looks cream from a distance) and a green tie with yellow spots.

I also wear a black velvet hat - no one has ever said anything so far!


----------



## PonyMad96 (6 February 2011)

There isnt any other colours on the jacket other than Green. 
Theres like light green and dark green like overcheck I think together. 
The jacket all together looks lighter green then dark green, so I think I would get a dark green tie.
If is get a blue tie, then it would clash with the black velvet collar/hat?


----------



## PonyMad96 (8 February 2011)

Also, would black gloves be ok?


----------



## Jane_Lou (8 February 2011)

Brown would be better to go with your cane and short boots.


----------



## BDMOdyssey (4 May 2016)

Hi, I was recently showing and I had a swamp coloured jacket, I chose to wear this tie http://www.tiesnsuch.co.uk/black-white-knitted-ties.html & a nice white shirt off eBay which I would link to but it seems to no longer be on there, I just think as long as you've clearly put a bit of effort in it's fine, don't worry about it! Cheers!


----------

